
5 Techniques to iterate over JavaScript object entries – performance comparison - cwidanage
https://gists.cwidanage.com/2018/06/how-to-iterate-over-object-entries-in.html
======
winrid
For-in wins partly because some of the solutions are allocating a second
collection before iterating, along with function calls for each iteration...

------
notsag-hn
For some reason I thought using Object.keys was the way to go. For .. in just
looks horrible :D

~~~
cwidanage
Object.keys + traditional forloop performs better than for..in. Updated the
article.

